# My GSD (or is she a GSD/Belgian Malinoi mix



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I have taken Pandora with me to the pet store on several occasions and someone always spots her asking if she is a pure breed German Shepherd. I was told she was (and she was a rescue so it doesn't matter to me either way) I got her at a place called Camp Wolfgang where the rescue and adopt out GSD's.

Anyway, i've had several comments saying she looks like she might be part belgian malinoi but i've never seen one up close only in pictures.

People comment mostly on her lean build, straight back and skinny tail.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

she looks like she might have something else in her?whatever it is(im not that accurate on breeds.lol)shes a beautiful dog and well done for rescuing a dog and giving her a loving home


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are some other pics:










When she was a little pup


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

She really is a beauty!im sure when some of the more breed experienced owners come on they will give you more of an insight into what she might be


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah it's all speculation anyway. I'm not sure if there is a 100% way to tell without a dna test. I'll probably never get one because it's not that important. She's a wonderful dog and she was just a little puppy that needed a family and I'm giving her that. She's really smart and also very protective of me when out for walks and such. I see Shepherd traits in her so Im sure she is mostly GSD if not full. 

I'm just bad a telling with looks. I work at a petstore and I see some dogs that I have to ask if they are 100% or mixed.

In any case, thanks for the reply. I saw all of your pics lol you have quite the dog. And I thought I had a huge lap dog.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

She is beautiful! To be honest she looks like she could be pure GSD just not up to standards. Which in my book is fine.  I'm strictly a rescue mom. I love all dogs, but could never see myself buying from a breeder so all of my dogs aren't perfect. 

How old is she now? She's looks as if she's in that goofy/awkward GSD stage. When they're skinny, long legs, big ears and a long muzzle. Just guessing here, is she 6-7months old?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I just looked up "belgian malinoi" on google and she does resemble one?the ears maybe?My 2nd dog Blake is supposed 2 be a SBT but he has long legs for one so it does make you wonder but like you say it doesnt really matter(even though i always wonder.lol)


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

She just turned 6 months old. She is a little disgrunteled in the first pics because she was just spayed a few days ago. She's not too happy about it.

Anyhow, yeah I still think she's pure GSD but like you said maybe not the "ideal". In any case, she was a rescue so she's not supposed to be perfect. I like her little quirks and someone needs to give them a good home.

So far she has a wonderful personality. Very friendly her best friend is that little white kitten you see in one of the photos. I leave the crate door open and the kitten goes in and sleeps next to her. It's pretty cute.

So many people warned me about getting a GSD while having cats but she's very gentle with them and she likes to heard them. A few times my back door has blown open (and my cats are strictly indoors despite their urge to go outside) anyhow I've caught her a few times keeping them in the living room where they cant get to the back door. I've heard that "hearding" is common with the breed.

I'm just glad I don't have kids (lol). They probably wouldnt appreciate it.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She looks like she might be purebred GSD to me. Not all will look correct, especially if she is a rescue. There is a chance that she isn't too since people are known to cross GSD and Malinois together. I saw one kennel that had these.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just my 2 cents... but she looks pure shepherd to me. I don't know where those people are seeing Malinois....

She's beautiful.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't see any Malinois - just an adorably gawky GSD puppy.


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with the majority, on here. I think you're girl is a purebred GSD, possibly not up to breed standards, but then again, she's still very young and still has a ton of filling out to do. GSDs usually have a very awkward/gawky growing period which does take quite a bit of time until they completely "grow-up" into that muscled/sturdy herding/working-dog look. 

Here is a GSD X Malinoi mix:
http://www.sheprescue.org/images/Harley von Meredith face.jpg

Although the Belgian Malinoi can come in a variety of coat colors with similar patterns at the German Shepherd, the Malinio coat seems to be lighter and overall more agouti and over-layed. While looking online for GSD X Malinoi mixes, I found the agouti gene to be dominate in the mixes, even the ones that were mostly German Shepherd. (Plus, GSPDs can have thiner/less fluffy tails... the Malinios usually are just fluffy.)

Yes, I know that coat colors cannot really be used as valid proof regarding a dog's breed, but this just supports my idea (at least in my mind, lol) that Pandora doesn't have Malinio in her.

Here are 2 younger, female, purebred GSDs:
http://www.loyalville.com/images/Cassie 8 mo.jpg
http://www.sheprescue.org/Bubbles.htm
^^^ This one has a much lighter coat, but they both kind of have that same "lean" look (???)


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Equest94 said:


> I agree with the majority, on here. I think you're girl is a purebred GSD, possibly not up to breed standards, but then again, she's still very young and still has a ton of filling out to do. GSDs usually have a very awkward/gawky growing period which does take quite a bit of time until they completely "grow-up" into that muscled/sturdy herding/working-dog look.
> 
> Here is a GSD X Malinoi mix:
> http://www.sheprescue.org/images/Harley von Meredith face.jpg
> ...


That is true on the coat colors in the Malinois but crosses can have the same color as the GSD. Some I looked at looked like GSDs but they were mixed since it was a crossbred litter. I ended up not getting one anyway. I think the particular dog in question isn't a cross by the color though too, black and tan. Thats some really dark black.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

SMoore said:


> She just turned 6 months old. She is a little disgrunteled in the first pics because she was just spayed a few days ago. She's not too happy about it.
> 
> Anyhow, yeah I still think she's pure GSD but like you said maybe not the "ideal". In any case, she was a rescue so she's not supposed to be perfect. I like her little quirks and someone needs to give them a good home.
> 
> ...


That's how I look at rescue too. Teddie is pure, but not the "ideal" breed standard. She is adorable either way! 



Renoman said:


> Just my 2 cents... but she looks pure shepherd to me. I don't know where those people are seeing Malinois....
> 
> She's beautiful.


This was my thought; I don't see malinois at all...Of all breeds that would not have been my guess.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I miss chance's awkward puppy days. pandora and chance look alike. She just has bigger ears than him lol. She is gorgoeus. here is a few of Chance- he came from a byb that mistreated him and didnt tell me he had parvo when i got him, so I'm not sure how pure he is either...












awkward puppy pics!!!


----------

